# Hunting Turkey in YY under HAP ..HELP!



## mloveless (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey there fellow hunters,

I am calling on your expertise in hunting Wild Turkeys in Michigan. For the first time me and my son are hunting Wild Turkeys (FALL) in the YY zone of the Turkey Hunting Digest. 

I took my Son out for the first time last weekend September 24th in the St. Clair area China City. We hunted from 9am until about 4pm and did not see or hear and Turkeys. If we were hunting Mosquito's we would have had the hunt of our lives. We used Turkey Decoys and a Quaker calling system to try to lure the Toms in our direction.

I would really welcome your advise from my next hunt which will be this coming weekend. I reside in Warren and am open to travel for the best Turkey Hunting Locations.

Thanks in advance.

-Marvin


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Unlike spring, it is very difficult to call in toms in the fall. They just aren't very responsive to calls since they are not breeding and searching for hens. It is also tough to go out to a random spot and be successful. Fall turkeys are usually flocked up in small groups of toms and larger groups of hens and poults. They don't range a lot and don't cover as much territory as they do in spring when toms are searching for hens and hens are dispearsing looking for nesting areas. Fall birds tend to stay near food sources and roost locations.

You need to spend some time scounting and finding turkey flocks to increase your odds of success. Turkeys can be found almost everywhere in the spring, they are not everywhere in the fall and seem to disappear from some locations. They are more oriented to food sources, ag lands are good in the fall. 

A classic fall calling scenerio is to rush a flock of hens and poults and scatter them. Some hunters use dogs for this. Once you scatter them, you set up in that spot and use hen yelps and poult kee kee's to try to call back birds who want to regroup with the flock. Scattering a flock can be difficult and that is why dogs are used. 

Another hunting strategy is to scout and pattern a flock and then set up on their travel route and whack one when they come by. Not much fun compared to spring hunting in my opinion but might be your best way to fill a tag in the fall.


----------



## mloveless (Oct 4, 2010)

I appreciate your help, as I suspected spring is this best time of the season for Turkey hunting. I will be sure to take part of Turkey hunting next spring. 

I am gong to use your advise and try scurrying and call to regroup. I don't have hunting dogs so I am forced to do this myself. Do you have any further recommendations as to location in Michigan?

Thanks again!

-Marvin


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Marvin, There isn't any HAP land in my local area so I can't be of much help there. Because of that, I'm not sure how the regs apply for hunting HAP lands under the YY private land only tag. I'd double check with the DNR on that. I just don't utilize the HAP program. If you can legally hunt it with a YY tag, I know the DNR has a booklet you can get listing all of it. Otherwise, you need to secure access to private land for a YY tag. That is easier for the spring hunts than the fall too since so many guys will be out deer hunting soon.


----------



## DNR WLD EDRR (Jun 3, 2011)

for more information on the HAP program go to www.michigan.gov/hap

you can also call 517-641-4903 extension 228 to speak with our HAP specialist (Mike)

good luck with your fall hunt - this is my first year trying the fall turkey hunt too - I have read many similar comments to the ones posted here that seem to be pretty consistent - 

one thing that I have personally noticed is that I hear a lot more tree calls from roosted birds than anything else (have seen a few small flocks in about 2 days worth of time in the woods - no clear shots though)

- Matt 


Matt Ankney[/COLOR]
Wildlife Biologist
Early Detection and Rapid Response Coordinator
MI DNR Wildlife Division
517-641-6893 ext. 260
[email protected]


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info Matt and welcome to the MS turkey forum! Good to have your input here.


----------



## DNR WLD EDRR (Jun 3, 2011)

and yes you can use the YY tag on HAP land - each farm has listings for what type of hunting is allowed and is in the brochure...

please also check the brochure as about half of the locations require hunters to wear a yellow tag (free) when they are onsite - these are available when you check in with the landowner


----------

